# Best wax for flake pop



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all I'm after some new wax to make my misano red A3 pop it's a really fine pearl/metallic paint.im currently using AF soul any suggestions !!
Cheers lee


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Af spirit is really good for flake pop


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Preping is also key as well :thumb:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Power seal then spirit for best flake pop


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

if you want the best flake pop possible i think a sealant would be your best bet instead of a wax


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

gav1513 said:


> if you want the best flake pop possible i think a sealant would be your best bet instead of a wax


Disagree


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Bouncers vanilla ice '


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid is good, I also really like Wolfs Chemicals Hard Body


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good prep's the key to flake pop.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Angel Wax Guardian is good and Zaino, Blackfire Wet Diamond too.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well prepped paint and a sealant but on a nice red like that I'd be more tempted to go with a good wax. 

AF Desire is a nice wax. 
Maybe get a few samples too. Try a few out. 

Out of my collection(which is all I can recommend from. I'd go ********** Wax Synthetic maybe topped with Number one as that combo seemed to really bring out the flake on my escort. 

Other than that, for a sealant, i really like the Werkstatt products. Easy as you like you use. Great results. Really glassy reflective finish. 


But as said mate. The key is in getting that paintwork popping as much as possible before you even think about LSP's.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

As above and you wont go wrong...its all in the prep.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Misano is a very subtle metallic, and you'll only see the pop in direct sunlight. I prefer the deep wet look from a good polish, a machine glaze, and then vics red. When the sun comes back out I might try and enhance the flake pop, but we really don't get enough to make it worth it for me.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

I used AF Rejunvenate when I last did the car properly, was the biggest surprise of the day and made a noticable difference to the flake pop prior to a few coats of AF Desire.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Already use rejuvenate but car has now been machined very shiny would just have a liked a bit more pop !!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rubbish boys juiced edition apparently pops like a sealant


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I think it just depends on the paint/flakes/color/lightning/.... I don't think and wax, sealant, glaze, ... can add anything to a well prepped paint IMHO


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice one that mate won't get that much pop from mine only really fine metallic fo get the odd colour change like you say though only in the right light and angles


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jochen said:


> I think it just depends on the paint/flakes/color/lightning/.... I don't think and wax, sealant, glaze, ... can add anything to a well prepped paint IMHO


Is that demon black mate? (audi)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Is that demon black mate? (audi)


Demon  Now that is a name  Diamond black you mean, Don't think that is a Audi paint above looks like a GM colour to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

It's a Mondeo 










Panther Black I think?
Very nice paint on these cars. Huge flakes! :thumb:


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like panther black to me


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Valentines Road & Track

The key is in the prep work tho


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Demon  Now that is a name  Diamond black you mean, Don't think that is a Audi paint above looks like a GM colour to me but I could be wrong.


I once airbrushed a helmet for a guy and one of the colours he asked for was demon black, turned out to be an auidi colour, black with heavy multi coloured flakes. Wicked colour but i cant find it anywhere now, wanted it for a project


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely colour...

In my experience certain polishes can increase flake pop more than others due to the shape of the surface profile they create; they just help to refract the light better, and make it stand out more. Menzerna SF4000 is one of them, as well as Optimum Polish II, though Meguiar's #105 on a finishing pad (I know, surprising!) is also superb at creating the kind of crisp finish that looks so good with metallic paints.

One of my favorite (And somewhat obscure) waxes that I actually have noted to truly _enhance_ flake pop, albeit slightly, is Dodo-Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition. I actually find it to create better flake pop than any of my sealants. It would look awesome on that colour, and really help to bring out the flake. Just finish off with any of the polishes I listed above, give it a wipedown with some IPA (Or Eraser, or Cleanser Fluid) to remove the oils, and go straight to RBJE. That'll give you the best flake pop possible, with very crisp reflections, and good depth at the same time.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers for that just so happens I've just got a sample pack from menzerna with sf4000 in it.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

What would the best pad be for the sf4000 ?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

redmen78 said:


> What would the best pad be for the sf4000 ?


I work with a DA, and with this machine I really favor these pads with the Menzerna polishes: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-140mm-rotary-ht-pads-cat10.html. The Crimson is the finishing pad, and will be what you are looking for if you have already corrected the paint using the other Menzerna polishes, and just want to refine the finish so you can get the most flake pop. If you are also trying to take out some defects as well, using just one polishing step, the Tangerine polishing pad will also work well with SF4000 (Or PF2500 - Power Finish, or PF2300 - SIP). If you're using a rotary, something with a little more cushion might be helpful, so a Lake Country Gold or Constant Pressure Blue would work well: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/lake-country-6-5-flat-pads/cat_79.html.

Hopefully this helps... If you need any tips on how to use them, just let me know. Here's also an old photo I dug up of what RBJE looks like over SF4000 on a metallic finish. It's not one of my best, but really shows the flake pop (Yes, I know it's on a Siku caravan .):


IMGP8245 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

I tried out a dozen different LSP's on this, not counting polishes/glazes, and RBJE + SF4000 was easily the best. The metallic jumps out so much it almost looks like it would feel rough if you touched it, but it's perfectly slick, with some nice depth in good light, and a slight darkening effect. Really lovely wax to use with perfect texture, and an addictive pineapple scent. You don't see many people using this wax these days, either, so you feel like quite the maverick as well . Truly a hidden gem...

Steampunk


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow thanks alot will keep you updated on progress 
Cheers lee


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Jochen said:


> I think it just depends on the paint/flakes/color/lightning/.... I don't think and wax, sealant, glaze, ... can add anything to a well prepped paint IMHO


although some can enhance it slightly, there are many that will mute it :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've found a nice clear LSP works best, something like Menzerna Power Lock on bare paint, with no glaze. 

I find some waxes and sealants can look a bit too reflective, that takes away from the clarity and pop effect. 

Oily waxes can have a nice effect, making the sparkle stand out, by knocking down the reflection a bit.


----------

